# 14 year old and PCD



## rhird (Feb 7, 2011)

Jonathan

Am I correct in the assumption that my 14 year old son will be able to ride in the car with me during my upcoming performance center delivery ? He and I did the factory tour together last winter so I know that is OK. thanks


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Not a problem. 12+ can ride & tour. See you soon.


----------

